# Looking for set of 4 SE-R rims



## Redhawks18 (Aug 11, 2009)

I have an 03' SE and have been looking for a set of 4 SE-R rims for a couple weeks and haven't had much luck. If anyone is interested in selling theirs or knows where I could buy some I would greatly appreciate some help.


----------



## C675 (Jun 24, 2009)

They are very hard to find. The 2009 Cadillac CTS-V and the Pontiac G8 GXP have very similar looking wheels. You may be able to find aftermarket wheels with the same pattern as these but I have no clue what they would be called.


----------



## Redhawks18 (Aug 11, 2009)

ya i figured they would be pretty hard to find. i have found some through a few websites but they are fairly pricey and don't include caps or lug nuts. 

quick question tho to anyone who reads this...would i be able to fit the SE-R rims onto my tires that currently have the stock 18" alloy rims?? If so, I might just suck it up and buy just the rims and use my current tires.


----------



## C675 (Jun 24, 2009)

You need to make sure the tire width is compatible. Also, make sure the offset of the wheel is compatible and the lug nut pattern matches.


----------



## Redhawks18 (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks...i did some hw and found out that the width of the SE-R rim is too wide for my current tires. everything else is fine besides that. 

i'm still looking for a used set tho if anyone out there is willing to part with theirs.


----------



## bonjon72 (Oct 19, 2009)

are you still looking for SER rims? i got 2005 altima SER rims(original) and still in excelent condition.


----------



## C675 (Jun 24, 2009)

2005 NISSAN ALTIMA ALLOY WHEEL 18 X 8 5 Y SPOKE MEDIUM GREY


----------



## prada310 (Nov 4, 2009)

Do you still have those rims?? I will buy them off of you.. I been desperately looking for them


----------



## bonjon72 (Oct 19, 2009)

*to Prada310*

im selling it for $800. its that ok to you?


----------



## prada310 (Nov 4, 2009)

*SE R RIMS*

does it come with tires included? for $800?


----------



## bonjon72 (Oct 19, 2009)

*to prada310*

no my friend, its only rims.


----------



## C675 (Jun 24, 2009)

Nevermind that link I posted. I tried to order one from that company and they said "Oh well we couldn't find one, we'll cancel your order." Why would they advertise it then!!!!?!?!?!???


----------



## prada310 (Nov 4, 2009)

bonjon72 said:


> no my friend, its only rims.


Ok im interested... Send me private message


----------



## prada310 (Nov 4, 2009)

ok im interested, send me private message


----------



## jamol1988 (Nov 17, 2009)

*NISSAN ALTIMA SE-R*

I just purchased New set of Super Hiro Axis wheels for my Altima SE-R
I'm sailing my stock SE-R OEM wheels and tires. They've been sitting on my garage for more than a year. They almost brand new, no scratches on them
If someone interested let me know.
U can also look up my car at http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3006455
Thanks


----------



## Redhawks18 (Aug 11, 2009)

how much do you want for them? i'm definitely interested in buying them!


----------

